# plex compatible avec Lion ?



## Chris69500 (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Est ce que quelqu'un sait si plex est compatible avec LION ?

Merci par avance


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Une petite recherche et on trouve ceci.
Voir après "Les applications listées".


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

Oui compatible


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui compatible


Ah ?
Simple curiosité : tu as lu ça où ?


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ah ?
> Simple curiosité : tu as lu ça où ?



Je ne l'ai pas lu simplement testé.
J'ai un compte développeur et j'ai testé la GM de Lion.
Et comme j'utilise Plex je peux te certifier qu'il fonctionne tout à fait avec Lion.
Cordialement,
Stéphane


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2011)

OK merci.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2011)

étrange

sur le forum de plex*, il est surtout spécifié "pas encore supporté pour l'instant", et plusieurs bugs semblent encore d'actualité

*où il serait peut être plus judicieux de poster, non ?


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> étrange
> 
> sur le forum de plex*, il est surtout spécifié "pas encore supporté pour l'instant", et plusieurs bugs semblent encore d'actualité
> 
> *où il serait peut être plus judicieux de poster, non ?



De mon côté il semble fonctionner correctement, après peut-être qu'en effet il y a certains bugs mais j'ai rien constaté...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2011)

donc en gros, plex beta sur un MacOs Beta


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> donc en gros, plex beta sur un MacOs Beta



Non, Plex tout court sur GM Lion


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2011)

beta dans le sens pas encore optimisé pour Lion


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> beta dans le sens pas encore optimisé pour Lion



Alors oui


----------



## Chris69500 (16 Juillet 2011)

Merci à tous pour vos reponses ...

@stéphane83 , donc qu on soit bien d'accord ... le jour ou la maj de Lion est dispo, je telecharge, j'installe et mon serveur plex actuel sera immédiatement fonctionnel sans que je n'ai rien à faire ???


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Juillet 2011)

Chris69500 a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos reponses ...
> 
> @stéphane83 , donc qu on soit bien d'accord ... le jour ou la maj de Lion est dispo, je telecharge, j'installe et mon serveur plex actuel sera immédiatement fonctionnel sans que je n'ai rien à faire ???



Ben moi j'ai déjà Plex sur lion GM


----------

